# Order Fulfillment w/ Plastisol Transfers - Pricing Help Please!



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

I run a screen printing shop that mostly does traditional custom printing jobs, but at the moment I'm in talks with a video game publisher to do all their merchandise and order fulfillment. It's me against somebody else that does DTG, and since the project only has a limited number of designs, I think I can put in a competitive bid using plastisol transfers. 

The customer wants to sell the shirts for $15/each. My costs for materials and labor are roughly $5/shirt, including paying somebody to box and ship. I'm not sure how to price it to the customer, however - too high and I lose the bid, and too low and I shoot myself in the foot. 

I'm thinking $7 or $8 per shirt is fair, considering that I'm doing the fulfillment too and can tack on a few bucks S&H. 

Do y'all think that's a reasonable plan? Also, does anybody have a ballpark figure on what the DTG guy may be pricing it at?


----------



## casanova2006 (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, to make that decision you need to look at the quantities needed.
Good luck!


----------

